# strange periods and ibs flare up



## fedup (Oct 28, 2004)

hi, i've suffered from ibs for about 20 years now. It used to be constipation but it varies more now, tends to go both ways. Two weeks ago i started with a really bad bout of ibs. I'd just been to the toilet for a bm and was on the bus going home when i had terrible stomach pains that seemed to go right through to my back passage, i had to get off the bus ang get a taxi home as i urgently needed to go to the toilet and when i did it was very loose. since then my stomach has been very tender and i still have the discomfort/slight pain quitedeep in my back passage and a gassy pelvic pain. I've been through a really bad period of stress lately and also my period was almost 2 weeks late. I suffer badly from health anxiety and always imagine the worst. Just seeking reassurance.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Fed It is not uncommon for women to see an increase in symptoms with the monthly flux of hormones. (For more info on this connnection see the article thumbtacked to the top of this forum.. the Women's Health Issues Forum, entitled: "IBS and Hormones")As you can see this is very common so I wouldn't worry. You could have just had some food item hit your gut wrong and couple that with the stress and hormones.... and it is kinda understandable that you would be feeling this way.What are you trying to alleviate your symptoms? Perhaps we can make some suggestions. So let us know what you are taking if anything right now to help.BQ


----------



## fedup (Oct 28, 2004)

thanks for your reply. I'm not actually taking anything at the moment. I don't have very frequent flare ups but this one has been pretty bad. The thing thats worrying me most is the pain in my rectum, not sure if i've had this before and its pretty constant, its more noticeable when i have a bm or if i cough. Just terrified that it might be rectal cancer.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hmmm mostly in the rectum area...Can you go to the Doctor.. I mean you could simply have hemmies too. I know it's not fun to go to the Doc for this but maybe you should have the he/she take a look. Could be something very simple. (I would think rectal cancer is fairly rare.... so I wouldn't get too concerned about that.)For the D try some imodium or better yet.. see the Calcium thread on the D forum.Many folks have been able to firm up D by taking Calcium *Carbonate* supplements.Here is that thread:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=72764Keep us posted.BQ


----------



## fedup (Oct 28, 2004)

hi thanks again for replying. I have been thinking about going to see my gp but we are going on holiday in a weeks time and i'm so scared that something awful will be found and that will mean we wont be able to go. I'm not bothered about not going myself but i'd hate for my family to miss out on their holiday. I've noticed that i've had quite a lot of wind aswell and when that passes the pain seems to be less.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well if the pain won't bother you too much to wreck your holiday, I guess it can wait then. But truly I doubt there is anything, (even of a more sinister nature) that would cause a postponement of your holiday at all. If something needed to be "done" about it.. you could VERY likely schedule it for after you return.But up to you whether or not you want to see the Doc. Have a good holiday either way! BQ


----------



## fedup (Oct 28, 2004)

hi, i went to see my gp yesterday and explained it to him, i told him of my fears and he said that it was unlikely. He said that he could do a rectal examination if i wanted, i asked him if he thought that it was really necessary and he said he did'nt think so but if i was in my 50's or 60's then he would insist on it. Anyway he examined my stomach and said that it felt fine "no lumps or bumps". He reckons its maybe a fissure or haemmorhoids and gave me some suppositries to try. He said that if things don't improve then to go back after my holiday and he would do an examination then.


----------

